# Gas tank insulator pad



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope i'm in the right place (it said undercarriage). I purchased a new gas tank and tar paper insulator pad for my '68 and one side of the pad has a thin film like a thick sheet of saran wrap on one side, and just the tar paper on the other. Does anyone know if the "film" side goes up against the trunk pan, or down against the tank? I hope someone has come across this before. There must be a reason for the different sides. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know if this will help, but when I pulled my '68 gas tank, the tar like insulator was stuck to the tank and I believe it had a paper material on the top. I had to flake/scrape it off from the tank. So, my guess would be to set the non-covered surface on top of the tank with the plastic film going up against the floor pan.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I was kinda leaning towards installing it that way but it is helpful to have a second opinion! Getting ready to do the deed now. Thanks again.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Guess i should have asked this as well. The tank vent is a part of the filler neck which had a hose and a curved metal tube which was just hanging on the brown wire for the sending unit. I don't see anyplace particularly where it might go.....any thoughts on that?


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Nevermind......found the place it goes.


----------

